# Weatherby Vangaurd



## bretts

I was in scheels the other day, and I noticed they have a new line of guns "Weatherby Vangaurd" out, the guy said that they have been out for about a month, and weatherby has a only made a minimal amount of them. If anyone gets the chance you should take a look. It's one sweet gun. The stock on them is awesome, everything is nice, you can get them with the heavy barrel also.


----------



## kase

bretts

what calibers are available and do they make a thumb-hole stock?
feed me back.

kase


----------



## bretts

243, 22-250, and 223 but i would imagine you can get a few more caliburs ordered, but thats all scheels was carrying on stock. No they don't come with the thumb hole stock, but they had one all decked out with a new nikon buckmaster 4.5x14, and a bipod and it was still pretty light. The stock of the gun is called a fibergaurd stock, snow camo. The stock itself is about $300. All in all, sweet gun. Sells for about $679 for just the gun.


----------



## ND_RC

Here you go.

http://www.weatherby.com/rifles/vanguar ... etic.shtml

http://www.weatherby.com/rifles/vanguar ... less.shtml

http://www.weatherby.com/rifles/vanguard_sporter.shtml


----------



## kase

bretts

sounds like a sweet rig...but you know i love my baby brettsssss and i couldn't part with her. we have developed a pretty good relationship now. maybe i'll just buy one without trading in. can't ever have too many guns you know. you need to buy one. listen to your heart brettssssss and buy a varmit rifle. you'll fall in love...just like me.

kase


----------



## bretts

I know, I need to go on a gun shopping spree this summer, hard to buy stuff when your giving ndsu a hefty sum of your money. Many a time though, I have witnessed the sneaky jackrabbit, ****, beaver, whatever was around that evening, take a beating from you howa, and it doesn't get old :sniper:


----------



## kase

haha...no, it never does get old. also have i seen you take the howa into your hands and let a jack feel your wrath...and it was good

kase :sniper:


----------



## Shooter

bretts, if ya wanna get in on it, just get one like mine. it was cheap to buy and cheap to shoot. Or else wait til scheels has their package varmint rifles in the fall. Those are usually pretty good deals. ya don't have to spend a lot of cash


----------



## farmerj

SW has the Vanguard as well. It has been there ever since they opened in November.

Some of the calibers we have are the .223 and the .22-250. Couple of .30 cals if I remember correctly too.

I forget the price off the top of my head. For some reason $399 stick in my head.

They aren't a "new" line for 2005 in any means. If I remember right, (gotta find the source again in writing) the Vangaurd is the label put on the Howa Mod 1500 rifle for Weatherby.
One Source, Another Source

An alternative place to buy as well....Take a look, you'll be SURPRISED If you still want the Vanguard

Weatherby is a brand name and has not manufactured their own rifle for sometime.

Initial impressions say this is a nice rifle if you are looking for new and inexpensive, but not cheap.


----------



## coyote22250

I didn't like the trigger on the 2004 model vandgaurd. I liked the gun but hated the trigger. If it was me i would make sure you can adjust the trigger.


----------



## USAlx50

I was looking at a sporter version of one of these this fall when I just bought a 700 adl instead for $325. Gander had them for $380 I want to say, sportsmans warehouse seems to have everything cheaper then gander or scheels though also...

I have read good and bad reviews in mags and on thefiringline.com, seems some people had to tinker quite a bit to get them to shoot well when they are supposed to be "guaranteed less the 1 MOA."

How many NDSU people do we have here?


----------



## kase

speaking of triggers coyote22250...i want mine lighter. anyone know of a good gunsmith that could help me out? feed me back

kase


----------



## papapete

What do you guys think about the Winchester WSSM's. 
:bartime:


----------



## Shooter

hey papapete, what kind of gun did you end up buying. I know you were thinking about the .220 swift but never heard much more.


----------



## coyote22250

I usally try to do it myself depending on the type of gun. I havn't taken my gun to a gun smith ever but one of my friends took his to marv's hardware in bismarck to work his trigger and thought that they where good.


----------



## coyote22250

I know horandy doesn't say anything great about them. they said the 223 wssm after 300 rounds there was extensive barrel erossion. I would wait until more data is out there about them. I know a guy that had one he shot his barrel out after he figured 1000 rounds, so he changed barrels to 22-250 i think.


----------



## kase

never shot the super short mags...but i have heard nothing but good things about them.

kase


----------



## Militant_Tiger

kase said:


> never shot the super short mags...but i have heard nothing but good things about them.
> 
> kase


I have heard quite a bit of bad, poor feeding, increased throat erosion, limited barrel life.


----------



## bretts

The weatherby vangaurd, whatever series they have in scheels doesnt sell for $379 or whatever you said they do, they sell for either about 579, or 679. I can't remeber the series it is, but they are new, and weatherby is just kinda testing the water the scheels guy said. I think it's a great gun, but your gun is only as good as your scope


----------



## USAlx50

There are a lot of different weatherby vanguards out there, they are just like a model 700 rem, come in cheap adl to the more expensive varmint guns and higher grade like the classic. The basic black syn. stock sporter version is less then $400.


----------



## farmerj

bretts said:


> The weatherby vangaurd, whatever series they have in scheels doesnt sell for $379 or whatever you said they do, they sell for either about 579, or 679. I can't remeber the series it is, but they are new, and weatherby is just kinda testing the water the scheels guy said. I think it's a great gun, but your gun is only as good as your scope


This was the link I posted above....
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product_ ... tedIndex=0

I don't think Scheel's was giving you the full story.


----------



## bretts

You know I really doubt with the knowledge many guys have going in there that they could really hose somebody, but who knows. I cant remeber the series, but it's new and you'll just have to check it out yourself


----------



## USAlx50

It is the vanguard series they have. They just have more expensive versions that maybe not everyone else has. The snow camo ones have better stocks and I'm sure the heavier varmint barrel adds to the price also. They did a review on them in American Hunter and there are a lot of different vanguard models and options...


----------



## ND_RC

USAlx50 said:


> The snow camo ones have better stocks ...


These are the ones I saw in the Bismarck Scheels today. I just glanced at them while walking by. If I remember right they were in the $700 to $900 price range.


----------



## bretts

Yep


----------



## kase

i saw the exact same rifle at the mayville Hardware Hank and they had them on sale for around $150. you should check them out bretts.

kase


----------



## kase

kase[/quote]

I have heard quite a bit of bad, poor feeding, increased throat erosion, limited barrel life.[/quote]

yeah, i read some reviews in a magazine that said it cuts down the life of barrels too.

kase


----------



## farmerj

Stopped in tonite and looked at the one at Scheel's in Fargo.

Vanguard with a Bell and Carlson Snow camo stock and a Scheel's Brand Scope on it.

Not a package I would want.

For that price I would go for a $210 Fullfield II and a $260 HS Precision Stock on a Stainless Vanguard for $369.


----------



## bretts

Yeah maybe I should, Isn't hardware hank where you got your howa 22-250? No, nevermind that was sam's club.


----------



## farmerj

bretts said:


> Yeah maybe I should, Isn't hardware hank where you got your howa 22-250? No, nevermind that was sam's club.


Sportsman's Warehouse has the Vanguard for $369 in .223. The Fullfield II is $210. We still have some with the Spotting scope package. We have the HS Precision Stocks for the Remington and Winchester's for $259 and would be able to get an HS Precision for the Weatherby's. Tomorrow I am looking at calling them to see IF it would be available for the Vanguard/Howa 1500.

That would beat any package I found at Scheel's. As to a varmit package, This is what I am concidering to pick up for myself this spring for dogs.


----------



## farmerj

BTW...
MidwayUSA has the Bell and Carlson Stocks Available.
This stock , http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/274947 , would be available now, and the snow pattern and the grey with spider web which was at Scheel's is available on 30 day special order. The special order stocks are in the $230 range.

Bell and Carlson has this available for information on their stocks.. http://www.bellandcarlson.com/
and this is what the snow pattern actually looks like.


----------

